# Mobiles Echolot für Irland-Trip



## h3nn3 (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Boardies.
Kommenden Sommer werden wir in Irland zu einem Angeltrip fahren. Wir werden dort auf dem Shannon und auf den mit diesem verbundenen Seen gezielt auf Hecht Fischen. Wir haben für knapp 2 Wochen ein kleine Yacht mit 6 schlafplätzen gebucht. Dabei ist außerdem ein kleines Beiboot mit 5ps außenborder. Da es nicht das erste mal ist, dass wir dort zum angeln sind, weiß ich mittlerweile wie wichtig ein Echolot dort wäre. Deshalb haben wir uns entschieden eines zu kaufen, und es anschließend am beiboot zu installieren. Da wir alle noch keine erfahrungen mit einem solchen Gerät haben, hoffe ich jetzt von euch einige Tipps zum Gerät zu Kriegen.   Was muss ich beachten und vor allem: welches Gerät ist für unsere Zwecke das richtige"? Würde mich über eure Meinungen sehr freuen, viele Grüße ,
H3nn3


----------



## Sola (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot für Irland-Trip*

Hi , wieviel möchtest du denn ausgeben ?
Es gibt auch Kombigeräte mit Echolot und Kartenplotter.


----------



## h3nn3 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot für Irland-Trip*

Hi, 

Natürlich versuche ich so günstig wie möglich zu bleiben, dass ich aber einiges ausgeben muss für ein vernünftiges Gerät ist schon klar. 
Großartig über 300 - 400€ sollte es aber nicht gehen. Ist da was zu machen?


----------



## 63°Nord (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot für Irland-Trip*

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=HUMMINBIRDFISHINBUDDY120

Dies wäre *eine* Möglichkeit mit wenig Aufwand.


----------



## pikehunter77 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot für Irland-Trip*

Das oben genannte Gerät gibts bei eBay schon für 239 € Sofortkauf. Hat jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot für Irland-Trip*

Also 1000 watt Spitzenleistung sind sehr wenig da wirst du gerade so kannten sehen das Elite-5x müsste so um die 400 kosten da hasst du Farbe und 4000 watt


----------



## h3nn3 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot für Irland-Trip*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten, sonst noch was, was ich beachten sollte?
Gruß h3nn3


----------



## Zander Jonny (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot für Irland-Trip*

Würde ne 10Ah Batterie nehmen und die dann jede Nacht aufladen hällt etwa 10 Stunden


----------



## pikehunter77 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot für Irland-Trip*

Habe mir das X 4 pro von Lowrance angesehen...das würde ich wohl eher nehmen...


----------



## Stean01 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot für Irland-Trip*

Warum eins kaufen ich würde mal überlegen eins auszuleihen!
Es dann ausprobieren und dann eins Kaufen.
LG St


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot für Irland-Trip*

Gute idee wenns nicht zu teuer ist aber für 10 Tage wird es das wohl werden


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot für Irland-Trip*

Sorry knapp 2 Wochen


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot für Irland-Trip*

Aber bis nächsten Sommer ist ja noch viel zeit also mal für zwei Tage leihen und gucken wie es ist


----------



## B-RooTs (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mobiles Echolot für Irland-Trip*

servus

ich mach im April auch nen trip mit hausboot nach Irland und bin auch am überlegen was ich mir fürn echolot zulegen soll!
wenn dir ein S/W gerät langt würd ich das http://www.lowrance.de/Lowrance-Produkte/Lowrance-Marine/Mark-Serie/Mark-5x/  
nehmen, gibt es natürlich auch mit portable Kit und kostet so 350-400€...

Bei mir wird es glaub ich das http://www.lowrance.de/Lowrance-Produkte/Lowrance-Marine/Elite-Serie/Elite-5X1/ 
was mit potable-kit ca 500-600€ kostet.
Beide geräte haben die gleiche auflösung 480x480 pixel und 455/800 kHz, 
laufen bis 60-70meter wassertiefe was für unsere binnengewässer und denn Shannon reichen sollten.
noch was zum transport, es kann probleme mit den Akkus beim Fliegen geben hab ich gehört!!

Nen schönen urlaub und viel Fisch;-)

Petri heil



http://www.lowrance.de/Lowrance-Produkte/Lowrance-Marine/Mark-Serie/Mark-5x/


----------

